# Animierte Gifs aus Filmen erstellen



## FallenAzrael (29. September 2004)

Hi !

Ich möchte animierte Gifs aus Filmen erstellen können, sollte aussehen wie mein Beispiel:







Mit welchem Program geht es am besten ? Gibt es dafür auch ne Anleitung ?

Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. September 2004)

Das Programm Microsoft Gif Animator bietet dir die Möglichkeit Dateien der Endung AVI zu importieren und diiese kannst du dann als Gif abspeichern,


----------

